# Spotify for FreeBSD



## dmoran85 (May 10, 2017)

I use Spotify everyday on my cellphone but unfortunately I can't use it on my laptop with FreeBSD because Spotify guys didn't compile it for our platform.

So I started to search a fix and I found:

https://community.spotify.com/t5/Live-Ideas/FreeBSD-Version-for-FreeBSD/idi-p/1659262

I think is a good idea if you have an Spotify account and use FreeBSD to vote that proposal.


----------



## JazzSinatra (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes, it is. I also voted that proposal.


----------

